# Turned some Indian Rosewood today



## barry richardson (May 31, 2015)

This is Sissoo. I picked up a couple of pieces at the dump the other day and rough turned and hollowed this today, it tends to have some amazing color when green and fresh turned. This has some sapwood, and the heartwood is a little lighter colored than I'm used to. I will put it aside for a couple of months now...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Tony (May 31, 2015)

That is very nice Barry! I can't wait to see how it finishes out!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 31, 2015)

Fantastic figure! And nice shape! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 31, 2015)

One man's trash is another's treasure.....

That is soooooo cool!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bench1holio (May 31, 2015)

Nice one Barry, it looks like some Camphor we get here

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2015)

I wish I had a 'dump' near my house. Barry you know how much I love color contrast in a piece of wood and that is a fantabulous piece of wood. Can't wait to see this one finished!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 31, 2015)

that should be awesome barry as usual

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 31, 2015)

Oh snap! That has a lot going for it w color, contrast and figure ! Your turning isn't bad either

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232 (May 31, 2015)

It's gonna be a long summer.... Cannot wait to see it finished

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 31, 2015)

You guys and your wood dumps..... You have No idea how jealous I am. Seriouslyy!

I can't wait to see this finished.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 1, 2015)

Thats just gorgeous Barry. I don't know it was intentional but that shape accents the grain in a huge way, Thats going to be a stunner!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WoodLove (Jun 3, 2015)

Barry,
I don't know what I would have to do to have this piece of art, all I know is I want it. What an awesome piece of IRW. I cannot wait to see how this turns out..... great work, sir.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jun 4, 2015)

I need to go out to the tree dump for the little village that I live in. I just found out where it is about a month ago but I have to get a key to get in. If I found a piece like that I guarantee I would have wood!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 4, 2015)

WoodLove said:


> Barry,
> I don't know what I would have to do to have this piece of art, all I know is I want it. What an awesome piece of IRW. I cannot wait to see how this turns out..... great work, sir.


Thanks Jamie, It has a long way to go.... it could split down the middle when it dries, with luck it might end up as a piece of art though, but I've learned not to count the chickens before they are hatched...


----------



## DKMD (Jun 4, 2015)

Too cool! I've turned a little sissoo, but I've never seen any with that much figure and contrast.


----------

